# ICSI #1 Zero Fertilization - where do i find information to help us?



## mrscass (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, me and my DH have just finished our first round of self funded ICSI treatment. We got 11 eggs , 7 of which were mature. The eggs and sperm were good quality...  but we ended up with none fertilized! We really dont understand why this has happened, even the consultant said that we were the most unlikely couple for this to happen to, out of those he is treating at the moment.

Because we are self funding, money really IS and issue and we cant keep throwing money at treatment... no mater how much we both desperatly want a baby together! 

I was just wondering if anyone could please point me in the right direction as to where i can find information, success stories, anything that might relate to our situation. I just feel like im stuck and i dont know where to start.  

We managed to get an appointment with the consultant the same day we found out that none of our eggs had fertilized, im now worried that this was our free follow up appointment and that i wasted it. I was in no fit state to ask all the questions i want to now ask. 

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.... many thanks xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I've put a thread together with info on it  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286975.msg5006140#msg5006140


----------

